# SUCHE: Großen E-Motor oder Leonardsatz oder Änliches... >200kW (defekt)



## Markus (26 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine große Elektromaschine zur Montage auf einem Betonsockel vor der Halle, rein als Dekoration, Zustand egal, wird eh neu lackiert.

Funktionieren muss er auch nicht mehr, wie gesagt nur also Deko...

Wenn ihr was habt, einfach anbieten, großer Motor, oder kompletter Leonard Satz oder sowas halt...

Egal ob Drehstrom, oder Gleichstrom - hauptsache GROß!


----------



## Cosman (26 Juli 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine große Elektromaschine zur Montage auf einem Betonsockel vor der Halle, rein als Dekoration, Zustand egal, wird eh neu lackiert.
> 
> ...




Hallo Markus, 

wir hätten da einen den wir in nächster Zeit verschrotten. Allerdings nicht in dem von dir gewünschten Bereich von >200 kW. Der Motor hat 20 kW und der Generator 30 kVA. 

Gruß 
Cosman


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Juli 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine große Elektromaschine zur Montage auf einem Betonsockel vor der Halle, rein als Dekoration, Zustand egal, wird eh neu lackiert.
> 
> ...


 
Blut geleckt? 

Probier´s mal bei www.sondermeier.de, vielleicht haben die gerade was übrig


MfG


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2010)

Hi Markus,
könnte sein das wir auch noch eine alte Möhre
rumstehn haben, muss morgen mal schauen.


----------



## TommyG (2 August 2010)

COOL...

Kannst du wenns geklappt hat mal nen Bild reinstellen?

tipp:
www.bunker-nrw.de Dort hast Du zumindest Industrieanlage nd viele Bilder...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 August 2010)

Hi Markus!

Einen >70A Danfoss VLT5000 könnt ich dir anbieten...
Oder bei bedarf einen Gebrauchten KUKA KR???
Meld dich einfach mal, bei Interesse.

Gruß
Timo


----------

